#ubuntu-nl-klas 2011-05-18
<leoquant> we beginnen
<leoquant> Ik kan vanuit hier geen individuele support geven.
<leoquant> Misschien na de les via #ubuntu-nl-mwanzo.
<leoquant> Lees het (de tekst)  na de workshop eens door. Ga niet commands direct zomaar toepassen!
<leoquant> Ik ben geen irc expert, er zijn leden veel beter thuis in de materie!
<leoquant> veranderingen bij freenode sinds 30 Jan 2010
<leoquant> Veel howto's zijn verouderd.
<leoquant> 1 1) SSL support via poort 7000 en 7070: versleuteld inloggen is mogelijk.
<leoquant> 2) +i mode is default, als bescherming van je privacy
<leoquant> 3) nickserver pass kan als serverpass gebruikt worden <username>:<password>
<leoquant> 4) TOR is toegestaan binnen Freenode. TOR had lange tijd een bijzonder slechte naam bij IRC services.
<leoquant> tor is een anoymizer....
<leoquant> 5) bij xchat ziet je serverconfig via homemap: ./xchat2 er zo uit dan, met ssl poort 7070
<leoquant>             maar het kan er ook anders uitzien!
<leoquant> I=leoquant
<leoquant> i=leoquant-
<leoquant> U=leoquant_
<leoquant> R=leoquant
<leoquant> voor wat de nicks betreft
<leoquant> P=:leoquant passwordblowfishmoeilijk
<leoquant> denk aan de :
<leoquant> J=,#ubuntu-nl,#ubuntu-nl-meeting,#ubuntu-nl-offtopic,#ubuntu-nl-team,#Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo,#Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team
<leoquant> j=join/autojoin
<leoquant> F=9
<leoquant> D=0
<leoquant> S=irc.freenode.net/7070
<leoquant> s is de server
<leoquant> freenode dus
<leoquant> p is hier dus serverpass! In het voorbeeld wordt gebruikt gemaakt van SSL (poort7070 of 7000)
<leoquant> Het kan er bij jullie dus anders uitzien!
<leoquant> als je geen ssl gebruikt
<leoquant> of geen xchat
<leoquant> registreren bij Freenode:
<leoquant>  /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<leoquant> binnen 24 uur moet je de email bevestigen!
<leoquant> wanneer dat gedaan is:
<leoquant>  /msg nickserv set hidemail on
<leoquant> dat geeft meer privacy, en verbergt je emailadres
<leoquant> maak meerdere nicks aan gebaseerd op je hoofdnick
<leoquant> bij bijvoorbeeld een storing bij de server val je terug op bijnicks
<leoquant>  /nick leoquant-
<leoquant> etc
<leoquant> gevolgd door
<leoquant>  /msg nickserv group
<leoquant> Identify to services.
<leoquant>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <nick> <password>
<leoquant> nickserv als serverpassword gebruiken!
<leoquant>  /connect irc.freenode.net 6667 :nick passwordsecret
<leoquant> dat is GEEN ssl poort!
<leoquant> (het poortnummer is in dit geval default)
<leoquant> controleer je registratie status
<leoquant>   /msg nickserv info <nick>
<leoquant> wanneer je hoofdnick bezet is, je kan die niet gebruiken, moet je hem releasen.
<leoquant> dit komt soms voor
<leoquant> je krijgt terug via
<leoquant>  /msg nickserv release nick password
<leoquant> Bij nick dus de/het geblokkeerde nick invullen.
<leoquant> Nieuwe pass: dit is echt goed om te doen eens per 3 maanden ofzo?
<leoquant>  /msg NickServ SET PASSWORD newpass
<leoquant> unaffiliated/hostmask
<leoquant> afschermen van je ip
<leoquant> dit gaat via freenode staff te #freenode
<leoquant> je ipadres is dan afgeschermd. We helpen je graag in dat kanaal.
<leoquant> Verschillende mwanzo mensen hebben nu zo'n cloak of hostmask via Freenode.
<leoquant> we willen je er graag bij helpen!
<leoquant> joinen van kanalen voordat je bent geidentificeerd door de server
<leoquant> Dat betekent  dat je je cloak niet krijgt!
<leoquant> Het is dus belangrijk dat je eerst geindentificeerd bent by de server/services. Anders heeft een cloak geen zin
<leoquant> Heel vaak zie dan ook op IRC mensen “dubbel” inloggen, vlak na elkaar, wanneer blijkt dat ze geen cloak hebben.
<leoquant> Je kunt autojoinen van kanalen disablen
<leoquant> maar ook iets anders doen
<leoquant> Probeer de join delay anders in te stellen. Freenode heeft meer tijd nodig je te identificeren dan de default 2 seconden. 15 seconden moet aardig ok zijn. Dus:
<leoquant>  /set irc_join_delay 15 is een aardige om in te stellen
<leoquant> in irssi gaat dat via /wait 15 geloof ik....
<leoquant> meestal gaat het autojoinen dan prima, met cloak!
<leoquant> een aardige link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6332/prevent-xchat-from-trying-to-join-channels-until-i-have-been-authenticated
<leoquant> ik gebruik dat sasl script dat daar genoemd wordt
<leoquant> men vergeet in die howto het volgende:
<leoquant>  /sasl set freenode your_nick your_password DH-BLOWFISH
<leoquant> of
<leoquant>  /sasl set freenode your_nick your_password plain
<leoquant>  /sasl save
<leoquant>  /save
<leoquant> zowel bij xchat als irssi moet dat beslist!
<leoquant> beste mensen, dit was het.....
<leoquant> nogmaals ik ben geen expert, helaas
<leoquant> ik hoop dat jullie er wat aan hebben
<erkan^> effe test
<erkan^> hey commandoline
#ubuntu-nl-klas 2011-05-21
<leoquant> #ubuntu-nl-klas ENTRYMSG Welkom bij #Ubuntu-nl-klas,dit kanaal wordt gelogd
<commandoline> Welkom allemaal bij de (voorlopig) laatste Pythonles!
<commandoline> Ik ga straks eerst even het huiswerk van de vorige keer bespreken, daarna is er ruimte voor algemene vragen, en dan gaan we kijken hoe je je Pythonkennis nog verder uit kan breiden na deze cursus.
<commandoline> eerst het huiswerk:
<commandoline> http://paste.ubuntu.com/611134/
<commandoline> er staat op lijn 13 een tab teveel zie ik
<commandoline> de informatie die je nodig had kon je vinden op de documentatiepagina van de sqlite3 module
<commandoline> http://docs.python.org/library/sqlite3.html
<commandoline> belangrijk daarbij waren dan vooral de Connection & Cursor classes
<commandoline> en de inleiding
<commandoline> lees het eens door, heeft er iemand vragen?
<commandoline> <hannie> Houdt "Primary key" in dat het veld automatisch wordt ingevuld?
<commandoline> dat is eigenlijk een SQL vraag, maar ik zal 'm toch even beantwoorden:
<commandoline> INTEGER PRIMARY KEY garandeert 2 dingen:
<commandoline> - de waarde ervan is uniek
<commandoline> - het wordt automatisch aangevuld als je het zelf niet opgeeft, inderdaad
<commandoline> verder nog?
<commandoline> of nog vragen over Python in het algemeen?
<commandoline> goed, verder:
<commandoline> in dit tweede deel van de les wil ik wat vertellen over wat je nu verder zou kunnen gaan doen nu je de basisprincipes van python onder de knie hebt.
<commandoline> ten eerste zou je extra technieken en modules kunnen gaan leren.
<commandoline> zoals bijv. voor het maken van Grafische interfaces Qt, GTK, of wxwidgets.
<commandoline> (*grafische)
<commandoline> of het maken van (het servergedeelte van) webapplicaties met behulp van webframeworks als Django of Pylons.
<commandoline> of het maken van een game met pygame
<commandoline> ook veel van de standaardmodules zijn handig
<commandoline> en de moeite van het leren waard
<commandoline> dit zijn een aantal standaarddingen, maar als jullie zelf nog ideeën hebben (zoals FOAD zonet), dan wil ik ze graag horen
<commandoline> over bovenstaande modules/framworks kan je trouwens erg veel vinden d.m.v. een keertje zoeken
<commandoline> *frameworks, lang leve netbooktoetsenborden :P
<commandoline> <hannie> Misschien wil ik de woordenlijst uitbreiden
<commandoline> die opmerking sluit mooi aan bij het laatste stukje van deze les.
<commandoline> het is namelijk ook mogelijk om mee te werken aan één of meerdere projecten
<commandoline> bij een aantal van die projecten kan ik ondersteuning geven.
<commandoline> nl:
<commandoline> - OpenTeacher (http://openteacher.org/ , #openteacher, een programma waarmee je woordjes kan leren, het heeft drie actieve ontwikkelaars en er wordt momenteel gewerkt aan een nieuwe versie)
<commandoline> - woordjesleren.py : Niet alleen hannie, maar ook DooitzeCompaq en ik willen hiermee verder.
<commandoline> * woordenlijst.py
<commandoline> ten slotte wil ik nog even een project noemen dat sterk gerelateerd is aan mwanzo.
<commandoline> nl. Just For Learning
<commandoline> het doel ervan is: Het schrijven van een webapplicatie die intuïtief in gebruik is voor het geven en volgen van digitaal vormgegeven lessen.
<commandoline> het zit nog niet in de ontwikkelfase, maar is wel interessant
<commandoline> als jullie mee willen doen met één van deze projecten, vraag het me dan.
<commandoline> ok, dat was de laatste les, ik hoop dat de cursus jullie beviel.
<commandoline> vragen?
<leoquant> bloemen en hulde!
<exalt> heb ik de les gemist ? :(
<commandoline> exalt, ja, het is net afgelopen...
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> maar er zijn logs
<exalt> shit! hoor het net van FOAD
<exalt> nuja ik heb een geldig exuus
<leoquant> jammer
<commandoline> & je kan vragen stellen in -mwanzo
<exalt> ik ben jarig
<r0n__> Je bent niet de enige (lol)
<commandoline> exalt, gefeliciteerd!
<leoquant> proficiat
<leoquant> ツ
<exalt> dankje dankje
<leoquant> o ja 23!
<r0n__> Van harte.
<exalt> :D
